# my grandaughters first effort



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Hello everyone, I thought you would like to see my grandaughter Ellies first ever effort on a KM she is so proud of herself. (she's 5) I 
thought it would be nice to share with you all. Jane xx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Look at the smile on that precious face. Way to go Ellie, what a great job you have done!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wonderful!! A new knitter initiated!


----------



## ilonaelvira (Apr 22, 2013)

wow , she did a great work


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

And she looks rightly proud - beautiful smile


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

I found a couple of old balls of yarn and she was well away!!!


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Very impressive! Wonderful job, and just look at that smile. Won't be long before she is a master!!


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Well done on your beautiful work. You should be very proud of yourself!!


----------



## mdbigmama (Apr 7, 2013)

She should feel very proud and confident. she did a good job for her first try.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great job, start them young


----------



## knittynatl. (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow. what a good job she did, and with modelling too


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

She just read all your lovely comments and is amazed that you are all over the world and like her scarf!!! She said thankyou very much xx


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow she did very very well.like the colours.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Well done Ellie and well done grandma for teaching her a lifetime skill. It's lovely too, wouldn't have guessed it was a first effort. Keep it up Ellie.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Both winners scarf and smiles :thumbup: she is a cutee .Anita


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG I started to knit when I was 7 and it was never, oh so never as nice. Congratulations to her. Yeahhhhh. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Beautiful work and so even. She will do wonders as she progresses. Wowwww. And, she is such a beautiful girl. :lol:


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic job!!! Wow it's hard to believe its her first and so young too. Good job Grandma for teaching her. She sure has the knack for knitting.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Great job Ellie and being Canadian, I love the colors.
Thanks for posting, Grandma.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

What a cutie she is. She did a great job on her scarf. Grandma must be a good teacher.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Well done Ellie! You must be our youngest member :thumbup: 
You look very proud of your work and so you should, keep on knitting sweetie!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

She says thankyou so much for the lovely compliments, she's chuffed to bits lol


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ellie you have done such a wonderful job. Grandma's have the best toys right!. Bet you will be making loads of things very soon. A+ in my mind. 
Good job Grandma.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

janglesb said:


> Hello everyone, I thought you would like to see my grandaughter Ellies first ever effort on a KM she is so proud of herself. (she's 5) I
> thought it would be nice to share with you all. Jane xx


My granddaughter Samantha (also 5) has been asking me about my knitting machine. She hasn't been around when I have been using it though. I may have to show her how it works!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

I have been teaching Ellie to hand knit for months now and her knitting is still only 1 inch long!!! She saw the machine which I have only just got and couldn't wait to have a go, obviously I cast on and off for her but she moved the carriage back and forth. Next lesson shaping lol


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Well done Ellie, you can be really proud of yourself it's a lovely scarf!!!!!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That is just great! :thumbup: My grandaughter loves to use my machine!  Ann


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Well done,keep it up.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

How wonderful! She looks so proud of her work and she has done a really good job. Its good to see your love of machine knitting being passed on.
Sheila


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Love it, it's great x


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Excellent, she has done so well. Doesn't one get GREAT satisfaction from teaching the wee ones, outcome bodes well for the future.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicely done Ellie, excellent start.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bless her, she has done a fantastic job. Love her smile, adorable.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

She did a great job! And she looks proud of it as she should be!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

My granddaughter Ella is 4. She made her first scarf on my knitting machine in march. Now every time she comes, she makes a small project. Last time she said to me I want to make a sweater. 

She sits in my lap and we do 2-3 rows of hand knitting every week. 

Good job Ellie. Your scarf and smile is precious. 

Saroj


----------



## Pattymae (Feb 22, 2013)

She is going to be a great machine knitter. Greatbjob


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

janglesb said:


> Hello everyone, I thought you would like to see my grandaughter Ellies first ever effort on a KM she is so proud of herself. (she's 5) I
> thought it would be nice to share with you all. Jane xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well done Ellie.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

She is just beaming. What a doll you have. That should be the first of many.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Very nice job , we have another on hooked .


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done, great scarf... keep up the good work.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful scarf on 1st try and at 5 years old? The smile says it all here...great time making life long memories and learning the craft. You should be very proud.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well done Ellie. You should have seen the first thing I did on A machine.


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

You did a great job Ellies. Keep up the good work.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh my this takes me back when my daughter was six and insisted she learn how to do a sweater for me for my birthday, at the time she got in touch with one of the ladies from our knitting club and did it. 
What a lovely job your granddaughter did, hope she continues to knit.


----------



## jajarita (Apr 5, 2013)

How wonderful. I hope you let her see the fans she has on this site.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

This is great and she is SO proud of herself. Good for her!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

she reads every one of your comments, she's home with mum now but has called me and told me to have a look!! lol


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

What an accomplishment for one so little!!! A marvelous fantastic job, save your scarf Ellie so you always remember it was the first knitting you did and always know that all thru your life this precious time with your grandma will be remembered and cherished every time you knit..this is what family should be all about. :0) 
Beautiful work sweetie!!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

thankyou for such a lovely comment. Ellie went home today but not before she had knitted lots of E-Cords to take with her so that her and her little sister could make necklaces and bracelets. She said she was going to decorate them with sequins etc etc xx


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

A truly creative artistic little girl. An "old soul" :0)


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great scarf clever girl


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

very nice. tell her she did a job well done.


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

The only thing prettier than her scarf is her smile...my 3 yr. old granddaughter can't wait till she is tall enough to try.


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

Great job!! Congrats!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Well you really put me to shame. I have two Brother machines. One is a manual and the other one is an electric. Bought them years ago and tried very hard to work with them, but never accomplished anything except a practice block with one and a hat with the other one.. And now, one is under the bed and the other one is in the garage. I feel really foolish, that a 5 year old can handle what I have wanted to do.
Congrats to the little girl and her teacher.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Great job She did wonderful.It looks great.


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Well done Ellie, :thumbup: Now you will have to make a hat :-D


----------



## Koala Bear (Oct 1, 2011)

Wonderful effort for a talented little girl she has a world of machine knitting ahead of her if she keeps up the interest.
Congratulations


----------



## Pril (May 7, 2013)

Wow! What beautiful work. At 5 she has done a better job than me, my scarves keep curling into cylinders. She should be so proud. It's so good to get kids interested at a young age, I believe some crafts are a bit of a dying art.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow! What a great job. I love that sweet smile. What a great accomplishment.

Keep knitting.
Rhonda


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Elfiiestouch, just rise to the challenge. A friend-of-a-friend came to London to live at 84 years old a fit woman who wanted to live out the rest of her life with her family. At that age she learned to use the computer so she could keep in touch with her friends far & wide & continued it for 12 years when the Lord called her !!!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Great job, beautiful scarf on a pretty girl!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Briegeen said:


> Elfiiestouch, just rise to the challenge. A friend-of-a-friend came to London to live at 84 years old a fit woman who wanted to live out the rest of her life with her family. At that age she learned to use the computer so she could keep in touch with her friends far & wide & continued it for 12 years when the Lord called her !!!


I would love to use either one of my machines, but have no idea how, since I never got a manual. If there is someone in the Austin, Texas area that could teach me, I would certainly love to learn.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

if you go on to google and search how to use a knitting machine there is a lovely lady called Dianne Natters in Texas who gives step bt step video lessons. Hope you find it and give it a go. xx


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

You may have given her a gift to last a life time Nana! Part of the craft is the feeling of accomplishment. Once you feel it, you keep chasing it (in many parts of your life). You KNOW you can do it, it's just the "how" that can be a bit fuzzy. We always work it out though.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

your never too old to learn.. you just have to seek it out )


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

What a great job!!! Another Machine Knitter born!!!


----------

